# 300 gallon aquarium heater



## mandruch (Mar 31, 2004)

Any suggestions? I'm tired of the glass tube models failing and then sending stray currents into the aquarium. My heaters are in the 150 gallon sump. I've had the titanium tube models fail as well. I was using (2) 400 watt and (1) 300 watt heaters. One large, reliable unit would be great.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I love my aqueon pro's. Made of composite and keep my tank temps perfectly stable with no fluctuation.

I think 250w is the max so I am sure you would need three for 450g of total water.


----------



## mandruch (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks. I saw this 1000 watt model on eBay.

_Link removed, see policy_


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I would just search around and read reviews. I have not seen a heater yet...no matter how expensive...that is fool proof. I would continue to read reviews on different models.


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

I use a 800w titanium finnex on my 225g, a bit overkill but it works great. You need a controller of some sort for it to work. I have mine hooked to an Aquacontroller Jr. They also make a 500w model that is very capable, but I think the 800 was only 10 or 15 bucks more.


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

If I remember correctly it draws 9A which is a lot if you have other hogs on the same circuit. You can buy just heater and use your know controller or buy the heater with their controller. I fill your pain, it seems like I was going through heaters like crazy with one even causing a fish fry. I heater/controller combo is the safest route as long as the temp probe stays in the water. Best heater to date knock on wood.


----------



## mandruch (Mar 31, 2004)

I just bought the Finnex 800w on eBay for $80 with the controller. Thanks!


----------



## mandruch (Mar 31, 2004)

I put the heater on last night and the temps are back to normal. That was pretty fast. The tank is in the basement and the water was at 61 degrees. Thanks again.


----------

